# Solved: Bloodhound.Exploit.196- HijackThis Log Posted



## mtparness (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a Dell Latitude D830 running on XP. The other day I clicked on a website and my Norton Antivirus Corporate Edition popped up a notification: Virus Found! Virus Name: Bloodhound.Exploit.196 Action Taken: Clean Failed : Quarantine Failed : Access Denied. Since then, my antivirus software has been unable to locate a single infection. I've updated all of my definitions, as well as updated spybot and adaware and run both.

I found some information about the infection on Symantec's website: Bloodhound.Exploit.196 is a heuristic detection for files attempting to exploit the Adobe Acrobat and Reader Multiple Arbitrary Code Execution and Security Vulnerabilities (BID 27641). Damage Level: Low. -but I don't know what this means. Should I be worried? I have 2 users set up on this computer, will that affect whether or not my antivirus can find the infection? Can I log into my email and other services safely? Thanks so much for your help.

HijackThis Log:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:39:34 PM, on 9/28/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16705)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\Program Files\Wave Systems Corp\Services Manager\Docmgr\bin\WavXDocMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Wave Systems Corp\SecureUpgrade.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\KADxMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Michal\Application Data\DesktopAssistant\DA.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtMng.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosA2dp.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopDisplay.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtHid.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtHsp.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Small Business\Business Contact Manager\BcmSqlStartupSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\StacSV.exe
C:\Program Files\Wave Systems Corp\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\tosOBEX.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\tosBtProc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsgSys.EXE

C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk-rel&channel=us&ibd=3080118
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk-rel&channel=us&ibd=3080118
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.1.807.1746\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WavXMgr] C:\Program Files\Wave Systems Corp\Services Manager\Docmgr\bin\WavXDocMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SecureUpgrade] C:\Program Files\Wave Systems Corp\SecureUpgrade.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KADxMain] C:\WINDOWS\system32\KADxMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Speed Launch] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\acrobat_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BuildBU] c:\dell\bldbubg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Synchronizer] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AdobeCollabSync.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DA] C:\Documents and Settings\Michal\Application Data\DesktopAssistant\DA.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth Manager.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Dictionary - http://files.db3nf.com/scripts/ie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Encyclopedia - http://files.db3nf.com/scripts/ie-e.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1201049259811
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - https://secure.logmein.com/activex/ractrl.cab?lmi=100
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: gemsafe - C:\Program Files\Gemplus\GemSafe Libraries\BIN\WLEventNotify.dll
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Broadcom ASF IP and SMBIOS Mailbox Monitor (ASFIPmon) - Broadcom Corporation - C:\Program Files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopManager.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SecureStorageService - Wave Systems Corp. - C:\Program Files\Wave Systems Corp\Secure Storage Manager\SecureStorageService.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - SigmaTel, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\StacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: NTRU TSS v1.2.1.25 TCS (tcsd_win32.exe) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NTRU Cryptosystems\NTRU TCG Software Stack\bin\tcsd_win32.exe
O23 - Service: TdmService - Wave Systems Corp. - C:\Program Files\Wave Systems Corp\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmService.exe
O23 - Service: WaveEnrollmentService - Wave Systems Corp. - C:\Program Files\Wave Systems Corp\Authentication Manager\WaveEnrollmentService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless SSO Service (WLANKEEPER) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe

--
End of file - 13808 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

The log looks fine. My thoughts are the AV caught it in the temporary internet files and remove/cleaned it.


----------



## mtparness (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks so much! Glad to hear it.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

YW :up:


----------

